# Nasty squat awd launch help



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

My car squats so hard on launches that i know its why i cant cut a good 60' but idk how to fix it. any ideas?

https://scontent.ford1-1.fna.fbcdn....=cb48133c1ae47579877cbfc0de3099ec&oe=57385E3D


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Dude you need coilovers and have it adjusted really stiff in the rear. That's insane lol 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

If only my girl could squat like that... :laugh:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Will lowering springs help?


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Coilovers would help much more but springs could possibly help 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I already have bilstein struts and shocks. i might add some fully adjustable dirtbike shocks to the rear to stiffen it


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd just upgrade springs then. Try to look for springs with a very stiff rate. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Alec's TT said:


> My car squats so hard on launches that i know its why i cant cut a good 60' but idk how to fix it. any ideas?
> 
> https://scontent.ford1-1.fna.fbcdn....=cb48133c1ae47579877cbfc0de3099ec&oe=57385E3D


Are you using a stock Haldex controller?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

yes. why?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just get coilovers. It could be bad shocks or springs. No one knows without looking at the car ourselves.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Alec's TT said:


> yes. why?


A different controller (PreX) would raise the nose more from a standing start.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Shocks are fine, they have 15k miles on them, rebound normal and are not leaking. Plus i spent $800 on those already :/ so a different haldex controller would just make it worse?


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Go get super stiff springs 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Shocks dampen, they don't stiffen. If you want less travel in your rear suspension, you need stiffer rear springs. The job of the shock is to minimize the amount of "bouncing" that you get after the initial "bump".


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I know how shocks work. What springs would you guys recommend? I was looking at neuspeed.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Alec's TT said:


> I know how shocks work. What springs would you guys recommend? I was looking at neuspeed.


The stiffest you can find ideally as mentioned. Shoot emails to the companies, if they can't tell you the spring rate, they're garbage and move on.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

^ this ^ 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alec's TT said:


> I know how shocks work. What springs would you guys recommend? I was looking at neuspeed.


I didn't mean to insult your intelligence. I just read your comment about the dirt bike shocks and didn't want you to waste any unnecessary money. It would still be a cool experiment! 

See if Tein makes a spring set for our cars. I'm due for a shock and spring replacement soon, so I'd like to know what's out there other than coilover sets..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

The only reason i said it is because i have a friend who owns a dirt bike team BWR brian white racing, his brother and a few other guys do pro supercross and he has a complete custom vrt on standalone with compound holsets that ran a 10 in an a4 and used fully adjustable dirtbike shocks added to the rear to stop his squat but it seems outragous for a daily unless i made pins that they just slid onto and were held in with a hitch pin per say so they could be put on and taken off at the track.

Edit. I love my bilstien shocks, i have the sports with oem springs right now. The sports are valved to be used with lowering springs.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgerfetus said:


> Go get super stiff springs
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Without matching damper valving, that's a disaster of a solution.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

OP, copy/pasted from my response on your thread on the UK TT forum:



SinfulDesignCom said:


> Alec's TT said:
> 
> 
> > My car squats so hard on launches that i know its why i cant cut a good 60' but idk how to fix it. any ideas?
> ...


I'm sorry but that's all the result of weight transfer there! Nothing to do with the AWD system and traction. And why would stiffer springs hurt the handling if done with matching dampers? 

Alec, to deal with the excessive squatting, you need two things:
1) more front strut rebound stiffness
2) rear strut compression and spring stiffness *

The easiest way to get this achieved properly is a set of decent coilovers. H&R tend to run appropriately stiff rear springs (for the motion ratio), so you'll get that problem solved with a set of H&R street or RSS Clubsports. Just dropping springs without matching the damper valving would be one step forward and two steps backwards.* 

What kind of 60' are you cutting?


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Without matching damper valving, that's a disaster of a solution.


I agree but if he's concerned about his 60 foot time then it doesn't matter in all honesty 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgerfetus said:


> I agree but if he's concerned about his 60 foot time then it doesn't matter in all honesty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It actually matters a lot! The weight transfer can't be altered but the way it is controlled/absorbed can. Springs bounce uncontrollably without proper matching damper valving.

It's funny, with my road racing and track roots people may think that what I say only applies to track/circuit racing, but I'm in charge of suspension and alignment setup for one of the fastest drag evo in the country (for its class). Car is a shop car for MR Performance in NY and I've been employing the same techniques in its development. Car is getting faster by the pass (when Nick can keep the 800+ HP motor in one piece) and I plan on having it set record 60' by next year. 

The beast!

















Full squat at the light:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

this?

https://www.ecstuning.com/ES261639/..._qWqC2fbohbhHayNYywNKfnqPO5sTBnwxIaAmYC8P8HAQ


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Alec's TT said:


> this?
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/ES261639/..._qWqC2fbohbhHayNYywNKfnqPO5sTBnwxIaAmYC8P8HAQ


Yes! Although I think you're a perfect candidate for the RSS .... knowing what you do with the car.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

RSS? and i can get a set of these for $200 with 5k miles on them. I know there is no dampening adjustment, but i could rake the car so it would level out on a hard launch at the track. I could also use my sport shocks in the rear because they are a little more stiff.

http://www.urotuning.com/V-Maxx-Fix...cSgAXTIo2J_srgnl9j7XruZkujmBm4lNG8aAouG8P8HAQ


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

There are many things you can do to help this, if you are talking about at the track only, compared to buying coilovers. Now if you want this ability on the street AND a decent ride, then the springs and shocks will have to be changed. 

https://www.etrailer.com/Vehicle-Suspension/Air-Lift/AL60844.html

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/autocraft-twist-in-rear-coil-spring-boosters-4-pack-ac189001-18-900/10053487-P?navigationPath=L1*14921%7CL2*15010%7CL3*15719


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I like the bags, that would let me get my lowering springs and not waste all the money i have in my bilstiens


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> I like the bags, that would let me get my lowering springs and not waste all the money i have in my bilstiens


Yes, put on sport springs for daily driving, air up the bags to go the track, deflate to go back to street mode.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

THanks! i have got my solution!


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

How do these look, anyone with pictures of them?

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/....02.86_Sport_Springs_for_Coupe&products_id=85


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Alec's TT said:


> How do these look, anyone with pictures of them?
> 
> http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/....02.86_Sport_Springs_for_Coupe&products_id=85


I would suggest avoiding MJM. Do a search as they have a horrible track record.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Already ordered. Had a good experience once before. Ordered pads and rotors and had a question about tracking and got straight to the owner for an answer and reaolution. Ill let you know how this order goes.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Alec's TT said:


> Already ordered. Had a good experience once before. Ordered pads and rotors and had a question about tracking and got straight to the owner for an answer and reaolution. Ill let you know how this order goes.


Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

So far i do not have a good feeling about this. I wish i had asked before i ordered. Have yet to get a tracking number, and i called today to ask about it and was told someone will call me back shortly. Called back two hours later and was told oh that guy is not in yet in a really rude manner. It sounds like the same guy i talked to last time i called in about my brakes. They or he really lacks customer service skills and sound pissed off at the world. Oh and when i called the second time today my call was ignored after two rings so i called back with a private number and it was answered right away. So far i no longer recommend them based off of customer service and their BBB page. 

http://www.bbb.org/central-texas/bu...s/mjm-autohaus-inc-in-san-antonio-tx-90020349


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You can always dispute the charge. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

i will give them a week before i do. Its a good price and they came through with my last order. But i am now very sketched out and will not order there again

Edit, these are the springs i ordered actually and i will be putting a football inside each spring.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...-2_Sport_Springs_for_Quattro&products_id=4803


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Called 7 hrs later after no call still. He said i get them free set if i dont get my call back today.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Alec's TT said:


> Called 7 hrs later after no call still. He said i get them free set if i dont get my call back today.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Nine and a half hours later, i got my call. Sounds like it was the owner too, maybe not. This guy was really nice though, we were on the phone for 16 minutes talking about springs, spring rates and shocks etc, he said they didnt actually have the h&r's on hand but their system said they had one so he gave me his cell number to text him tomorrow and see if they showed up.

Meanwhile these bad boys all showed up today!


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Deflate-gate part II!


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I got my springs shipped today. He is sending neuspeed spring and gave me a %50 of my next purchase on koni, arp, magnaflow or momo coupon. 
Next update will be if they helped or not. The spring rates are F220 and R650. I guess that isnt public knowledge.

Edit: Does anyone know the oem spring rates?


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

MJM got me my springs, not the ones i ordered and they direct shipped them, but i have springs. However they are not going in as my front control arm bushings are too small. I thought a 2000 with the nubs on the control arms were small bushings, but they are not.


----------

